# E11 completion (Mafraq - Mussafah)



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I have the dubious pleasure of travelling Dubai to ICAD, Mussafah South (Abu Dhabi) most days.

The bottom of the E10 by the Abu Dhabi golf club is a pain during rush-hour, where the road narrows and the majority of traffic is queuing for Maqta bridge.

The E11 fork at Al Rahba followed by Airport Road (E33) is an alternative, but there's still a high chance of heavy congestion where E33 meets the E22 and E30 at the north-east corner of Mussafah.

I've often recently chosen to stay on the E11 until the roadworks force you to leave shortly before Al Mafraq hospital, then followed the diversion through Khalifa B and Moh'd Bin Zayed cities which is usually a steady 15 minute final run into ICAD. However, this is getting busier, and this morning there was a nasty accident and associated tailback.

So...

Does anyone know when (_or how to find out when_) the E11 will open:

1) between Mafraq & the E22, bypassing Khalifa B, and

2) between the E22 and the E30 south of Mussafah, bypassing M'had bin Zayed city?

It'll make my journeys morning and evening so much less arduous!

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lamplighter said:


> Does anyone know when the E11 will open:


Inshallah


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Inshallah


...exactly what I feared!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Surely asking the RTA would be the logical answer?
-


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The RTA wouldnt have any idea of stuff outside Dubai, and AUH doesnt have a correspnding :authority".

If anyone, it will be AUH municipality that will know..


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Surely asking the RTA would be the logical answer?
> -


It's the DOT in Abu Dhabi.

I've had a look on the website, and this bit of road forms part of the much larger Mafrat-Ghweifat 327km highway upgrade linking Abu Dhabi with Saudi, which is a 25 year PPP build, operate and maintain project.

No news when this bit of it will be open - all 8km of it!! It'll make a huge difference to traffic around Mussafah. I might fire of a speculative (and anonymous) email requesting info.

Inshallah indeed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DOT, RTA, whatever. Didn't pay attention to where as this is the Dubai forum, for Dubai related questions. Either way the logical response is to contact the relevant authority. 

Thread moved to UAE forum as this is for all non-Dubai related queries.


----------

